# I'm depressed



## wannalivehappy (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'll follow them.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im really sorry for what you are going through. i would be crushed too. definetly find a counselor. i know you're embarrased to tell them, but its confidential and you need someoen you can confide in. hopefully they can help you. and i would suggest you go without your H. you need to be ok with yourself first, before you bring your H into it all. hang in there.


----------



## Private Eye Wife (May 8, 2009)

You are not your husband! By that I mean this... You have no shame, so do not allow his lack of maturity to become your issue. It sounds to me as if he is not an adult, but still a child! Why would he tell you of other women as if that's something a woman wants to hear from HER man - another woman?! There are conversations that men have between other men and conversations women have between other women. Does he not know the difference? You do not need help, he does! You do need to calmly explain to him that when he says these things that they are not exceptable to you. And while he is away from the house, which is YOUR HOME TOO, clean everything out that offends you. Throw out all porn, old address books with phone numbers of other women.... whatever you find. You have the right to be at peace inside your home!!! Next time he takes you to visit another woman, smile & ask HER, "are you one of his FORMAL girlfriends?" If she says yes, leave right away for home & do not let him back in. He does not understand how to be a man or how to treat a woman as a lady - period! Oh... you can also completely erase his computer - I did.


----------

